# Is OS/2 making a comeback?



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

I love rumors

http://searchdatacenter.techtarget.com/news/article/0,289142,sid80_gci1508584,00.html

.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I really liked OS/2. I wouldn't replace Linux with it but it did work very well and was very stable. I used to beat the hell out of my OS/2 machine and it didn't flinch one bit.

I don't think a resurgence of OS/2 would have much of a life outside of IBM shops running it today but I would be fun to know IBM was actively working on it again. 

Peace...


----------

